# Gironès



## Coccibella

Hola!
estic escrivint la meva tesis de final de carrera, és la traducció de una pel.licola en castellà amb alguns diàlegs en el català de Girona. Com he de comentar també els aspectes linguistics del que tradueixo podríeu aconsellar-me alguna gramàtica o algun llibre sobre la variació dialectal Gironès?  
Perdoneu el meu català i "corregidme"!
Moltes gràcies!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Coccibella said:


> Hola!
> estic escrivint la meva tesis (tesi) de final de carrera, és la traducció de una (d'una) pel.licola (pel·lícula) en castellà amb alguns diàlegs en el català de Girona. Com que he de comentar també els aspectes linguistics del que tradueixo podríeu aconsellar-me alguna gramàtica o algun llibre sobre la variació dialectal del gironès?
> Perdoneu el meu català i "corregidme" (corregiu-me)!
> Moltes gràcies!



Hola Coccibella,
una de les persones que ha escrit més sobre els dialectes del català és en Joan Veny. Podries mirar algun dels seus llibres, com per exemples 'Els parlars catalans'. Et passo també una pàgina de la viquipèdia on hi ha algunes referències http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialectes_del_català

A veure si surten més idees...
Bona sort amb la tesi!


----------



## jester.

Quizás te ayude este enlace, aunque no menciona una variedad gironesa del catalán.

No puedo ubicar Gerona exactamente en el mapa de dialectos catalanes, pero estimo que pertenece al catalán septentrional. Sin embargo, alguien que vive allí podrá seguramente decirte con más certitud qué dialecto catalán se habla en Gerona.


----------



## avellanainphilly

jester. said:


> Quizás te ayude este enlace, aunque no menciona una variedad gironesa del catalán.
> 
> No puedo ubicar Gerona exactamente en el mapa de dialectos catalanes, pero estimo que pertenece al catalán septentrional. Sin embargo, alguien que vive allí podrá seguramente decirte con más certitud qué dialecto catalán se habla en Gerona.



La parla de Girona o del Gironès forma part del dialecte central, però suposo que hi deuen haver estudis que parlin de les diferents varietats dins d'aquest dialecte.


----------



## Coccibella

Cuan parlen diuen coses que no són correctes, o que no es diríen en català central.
Alguns exemples:
1) "Varen ferir" en canvi de "van ferir"
2) "vinguent" en canvi de "venint"
3) "passéssin" en canvi de "passaren"

Gràcies per a els enllaços! (i corregiu-me sempre! però si no enteneu el que dic ja ho explicaré en castellà)


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Coccibella:

En efecte, es considera que els dialectes gironins formen part dels dialectes centrals, però tots ells són diferents del català estàndard basat en el barceloní. Algunes "e" que en el català barceloní són tancades ("és") es fan obertes, d'altres que són obertes ("experiència") es pronuncien com a tancades. Moltes "o" obertes també es tanquen ("os" es pronuncia com "ós").

A part d'això, després el parlar de cada comarca varia molt. El de la Garrotxa té un accent molt marcat i molt característic. El dels Empordans, sobretot en els pobles de costa, és una mica més barrejat, em sembla a mi. A alguns pobles costers encara se sala (ús de l'article salat), sobretot a Cadaqués.

A molts llocs ("molts de llocs" com es diu per aquí) es perd la "s" de "és" i de "res". També, la paraula "merda" passa a ser "mè".



Coccibella said:


> Quan parlen diuen coses que no són correctes, o que no es dirien en català central.
> Alguns exemples:
> 1) "Varen ferir" en canvi de "van ferir"
> 2) "vinguent" en canvi de "venint"
> 3) "passessin" en canvi de "passaren"


 
La 3) no l'entenc, són temps verbals diferents. "Passessin" és imperfet de subjuntiu i passaren és el perfet d'indicatiu. En barceloní parlat tampoc se sol fer servir el perfet d'indicatiu simple, sinó més aviat el perifràstic "van passar".


----------



## Coccibella

¡moltes gràcies!
Podries aconsellar-me alguna gramàtica per a citar-la en la meva tesi?


----------



## ampurdan

No, malhauradament no sóc un expert en el tema, només un habitant de la zona.


----------



## Coccibella

Igualment gràcies! me has ajudat molt!


----------

